# Why Ubers insurance is better than regular commercial insurance...



## Suberman

When a limo service or a "BlackCar" person buys insurance their first concern is the insurance rate so they buy the minimum insurance they can possibly get away with. So whatever policy they have is the bare minimum. The commercial insurance carrier they purchase from is usually a small no-name carrier you have never heard from operated out of a single floor in an odd office park out in a remote place of Pennsylvania. Super cheap operation. There are even times when a limo service will even let their insurance lapse because they dont have the cash.

In comparison, Uber under UberX's insurance policy is always there for you. You wont be letting the insurance policy lapse. In most cases, the insurance which UberX provides excedes what the state requires of a traditional limo service.

I see a lot of posts here complaining and wondering about the UberX insurance. Rest assured it is a better policy than you would purchase yourself and there is no insurance payment for you to worry about. If you are really concerned about than you should maintain a high quality health insurance policy which you should have in any event.

Here is a link to the UberX insurance. If you tried to purchase this policy yourself on the public market you will find its very expensive. Ask any insurance agent what most people buy and they would tell you that most people buy a policy with much lower limits than this one:

http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance

I will admit that UberXs insurance policy may not cover every single thing, but neither does any car insurance policy. However, it as least as comprehensive or more comprehensive than most insurance policies and its not a policy which you would buy yourself. You would probably buy one with the minimum limits.


----------



## observer

Suberman said:


> When a limo service or a "BlackCar" person buys insurance their first concern is the insurance rate so they buy the minimum insurance they can possibly get away with. So whatever policy they have is the bare minimum. The commercial insurance carrier they purchase from is usually a small no-name carrier you have never heard from operated out of a single floor in an odd office park out in a remote place of Pennsylvania. Super cheap operation. There are even times when a limo service will even let their insurance lapse because they dont have the cash.
> 
> In comparison, Uber under UberX's insurance policy is always there for you. You wont be letting the insurance policy lapse. In most cases, the insurance which UberX provides excedes what the state requires of a traditional limo service.
> 
> I see a lot of posts here complaining and wondering about the UberX insurance. Rest assured it is a better policy than you would purchase yourself and there is no insurance payment for you to worry about. If you are really concerned about than you should maintain a high quality health insurance policy which you should have in any event.
> 
> Here is a link to the UberX insurance. If you tried to purchase this policy yourself on the public market you will find its very expensive. Ask any insurance agent what most people buy and they would tell you that most people buy a policy with much lower limits than this one:
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance
> 
> I will admit that UberXs insurance policy may not cover every single thing, but neither does any car insurance policy. However, it as least as comprehensive or more comprehensive than most insurance policies and its not a policy which you would buy yourself. You would probably buy one with the minimum limits.


Question for you.

If commercial insurance for one vehicle costs 4K-6k per year per vehicle. How much does Uber pay on hundreds of thousands of vehicles?


----------



## puber

Would you buy insurance policy that doesn't have your name on it?
How about a plicy without your car mentioned anywhere in the document?
May be it's digital?
One thing I know, uber has a delete botton that erases all traces of any trip.
Also, they can choose to ignore your emails and delete your account when shit hits the fan


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Suberman said:


> The commercial insurance carrier they purchase from is usually a small no-name carrier you have never heard from operated out of a single floor in an odd office park


You're the insurance guy, actually there are only a few companies that insure limousine, black cars.
A big one is Lancer, you can look it up.


----------



## Suberman

Questions answered:

Would I buy an insurance policy without my name on it? Commercial insurance policies typically dont have your name on it unlike personal vehicle insurance. Ive worked at companies where I was provided a company car that I could take home and their insurance paperwork never had my name on it. Just because it doesnt have your personal name on it doesnt mean there is no insurance.

How about a policy without your car mentioned anywhere on the document? Same as previous answer. Most commercial policies dont mention the cars or the drivers. 

You are right in that Uber can just delete your account at will. You are just an independent contractor and they dont have to use you. They dont need to provide a reason as to why they dont use you. They can just hit the delete button.

How much does Uber pay on hundreds of thousands of vehicles? I have no idea. Thats like how much does Coke, Pepsi and any other company which operates a huge fleet of vehicles pay. In this case, Uber doesnt operate a huge fleet. They only cover you for a very limited time which is when you accept a fare or have the app on.

Finally, Long time NYC, the small insurance companies which insure the TLC drivers pale in comparison to the service provided by a company like Geico. I wouldnt expect much from them even the Lancer.


----------



## Suberman

My buddy is a NYC TLC driver and just made an insurance claim through his commercial carrier. Some odd company which I never heard of. He said that he had a bad experience during the adjusting period and was left with questions. I laughed. Yep, that is the murky world of commercial insurance with odd insurance carriers and you never know when you will get paid. While I have not experienced the UberX claim experience, I would suspect it would be at least as good or better than what you would experience going on your own with the usual commercial carrier.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Suberman said:


> My buddy is a NYC TLC driver and just made an insurance claim through his commercial carrier. Some odd company which I never heard of. He said that he had a bad experience during the adjusting period and was left with questions. I laughed. Yep, that is the murky world of commercial insurance with odd insurance carriers and you never know when you will get paid. While I have not experienced the UberX claim experience, I would suspect it would be at least as good or better than what you would experience going on your own with the usual commercial carrier.


Lancer is used by big limousine companies, I've never seen a company use Geico, Lancer is a transportation industry specialist. 
If your buddy got his insurance from some no name company that's what you get.


----------



## Suberman

Im just saying the claims experience with a personal auto carrier is much different than a commercial carrier. A personal auto carrier is very personalized and right at your door. The commercial auto carrier handles claims slowly and horrendously. They dont have an adjuster right at your door and no one answers calls. I tell people if you get hit by a cab in NYC dont bother waiting for their insurance, call your own carrier. I was hit by a cab in NYC once and tried to go through their carrier. I couldnt get anyone on the phone, no one returned calls and I ended up just filing a claim with my personal carrier. 

I cant speak of Lancer because I have no experience with them, but I would suspect its not as seamless as a personal auto insurance carrier. Of course, Geico isnt going to insure anything commercial. Instead, the insurance carriers the livery services uses will be these small hole in the wall insurance carriers.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Suberman said:


> Im just saying the claims experience with a personal auto carrier is much different than a commercial carrier. A personal auto carrier is very personalized and right at your door. The commercial auto carrier handles claims slowly and horrendously. They dont have an adjuster right at your door and no one answers calls. I tell people if you get hit by a cab in NYC dont bother waiting for their insurance, call your own carrier. I was hit by a cab in NYC once and tried to go through their carrier. I couldnt get anyone on the phone, no one returned calls and I ended up just filing a claim with my personal carrier.
> 
> I cant speak of Lancer because I have no experience with them, but I would suspect its not as seamless as a personal auto insurance carrier. Of course, Geico isnt going to insure anything commercial. Instead, the insurance carriers the livery services uses will be these small hole in the wall insurance carriers.


What can I say, you obviously know more about automobile insurance than I do. 
I tried to get classic car insurance with Haggerty, you need a perfectly restored car that's tucked away in a garage, and you basically never drive it. They told me, forget about it.


----------



## Suberman

My advice for anyone who drives for a living is to protect your license first and foremost. In that regard, you have to do whatever you can to avoid accidents. Follow all the traffic regulations and drive like grandpa. Drive as if you were taking a driving test and the evaluator is right there in the other seat. If the sign says 55, you go 55. If you see someone driving erratically, pull to the right most lane and let them go ahead. Make the full stop at the stop sign, proper following distance, etc. 

If you get into an accident whether or not the insurance covers it, it might effect your ability to drive for hire. Absolutely drive safely at all times so you wont have to experience the insurance claims situation.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Suberman said:


> My advice for anyone who drives for a living is to protect your license first and foremost. In that regard, you have to do whatever you can to avoid accidents. Follow all the traffic regulations and drive like grandpa. Drive as if you were taking a driving test and the evaluator is right there in the other seat. If the sign says 55, you go 55. If you see someone driving erratically, pull to the right most lane and let them go ahead. Make the full stop at the stop sign, proper following distance, etc.
> 
> If you get into an accident whether or not the insurance covers it, it might effect your ability to drive for hire. Absolutely drive safely at all times so you wont have to experience the insurance claims situation.


Good advice, and don't play with your phones while driving.
And take a Smith System class, defensive driving class.


----------



## unter ling

I cant get over how badly you guys get screwed over for insurance. To insure my 2 cars including a $5 million public liability policy costs about $2700 a year.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

unter ling said:


> I cant get over how badly you guys get screwed over for insurance. To insure my 2 cars including a $5 million public liability policy costs about $2700 a year.


We are more congested in major cities like Chicago and NYC, you just have the outback and kangaroos.


----------



## eloso

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Lancer is used by big limousine companies, I've never seen a company use Geico, Lancer is a transportation industry specialist.
> If your buddy got his insurance from some no name company that's what you get.


Actually Geico's parent company is Berkshire Hathaway and they do provide limousine insurance.


----------



## Suberman

At the very least, you are going to pay for NYC TLC type insurance is 400 per month. I hear of some paying as high as 1000 per month. In NJ, limo companies typically pay 10k per year per car. It all depends on the coverage chosen, the person or entity being insured and the vehicles, but more than likely you will pay at least several hundred per month or several thousand per year per car. What you will get in return is a policy serviced by a bunch of people in a single building on a single floor in some remote place out of state. No one returns calls, no one returns emails. You WILL NOT get the same type Geico or All-State type treatment where they have Mr. Friendly Adjuster pull up to your house and they send you to one of their shops where everything is completed to perfection. I think you will find yourself rather pissed off after going through an insurance claim with Lancer or the other commercial insurance firms.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Suberman said:


> At the very least, you are going to pay for NYC TLC type insurance is 400 per month. I hear of some paying as high as 1000 per month. In NJ, limo companies typically pay 10k per year per car. It all depends on the coverage chosen, the person or entity being insured and the vehicles, but more than likely you will pay at least several hundred per month or several thousand per year per car. What you will get in return is a policy serviced by a bunch of people in a single building on a single floor in some remote place out of state. No one returns calls, no one returns emails. You WILL NOT get the same type Geico or All-State type treatment where they have Mr. Friendly Adjuster pull up to your house and they send you to one of their shops where everything is completed to perfection. I think you will find yourself rather pissed off after going through an insurance claim with Lancer or the other commercial insurance firms.


As you know, your insurance rate is determined in part by how many tickets and accidents you have had. If a person is paying $1,000 a month that's with tickets and or accidents on your drivers license.


----------



## Suberman

In the civilized world of personal car insurance your rate is determined by how many tickets and accidents you get. The world of commercial auto insurance is quite different IMHO. Its a zoo.


----------



## Suberman

Let me sum up my thread with this. Several months back a cab rear-ended me and it was a total nightmare. Their insurance company never handled it and it almost seemed like they had no insurance. They did have insurance, but it was nightmarish dealing with them. They simply would not respond. Finally, I found myself going through my own carrier. 

So would I rather have an NYC taxi cab hit me or the Uberx Toyota Camry hit me while they have a fare? I would rather have the UberX Toyota Camry hit me because I know Uber would take care of it. Many of these commercial carriers will not.


----------



## chi1cabby

Lol @Suberman regarding Uber's Insurance.
PS: Please don't inbox me calling me a loser. Thanx in advance.


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> I see a lot of posts here complaining and wondering about the UberX insurance. Rest assured it is a better policy than you would purchase yourself and there is no insurance payment for you to worry about.


*A Lyft Out Of An Uber Mess*
*http://www.enhancedinsurance.com/lyft-out-of-an-uber-mess/*


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> So would I rather have an NYC taxi cab hit me or the Uberx Toyota Camry hit me while they have a fare?


*What You Need to Know About Uber's Insurance: *


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> A personal auto carrier is very personalized and right at your door. The commercial auto carrier handles claims slowly and horrendously.


*Uber Advises Drivers To Buy Insurance That Leaves Them Uncovered*
*http://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/ubers-yawning-insurance-gap?utm_term=.ypWO2eVygP&s=mobile*


----------



## chi1cabby

And once again, @Suberman , please please refrain from in-boxing me calling me a loser.
Thanx in advance, again!


----------



## chi1cabby

One more article for you to wrap up Uber's Insurance. I could continue posting more article, but I won't bother.

*Rideshare Drivers Still Cornered Into Insurance Secrecy*
*http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/12/18/uber-lyft-driver-insurance/*


----------



## Luberon

If uber were in it for the long term they could have easily charged drivers 10$ a week plus 1$ per ride for commercial insurance. Heck, they charge 520$ a year for a four year old 3g phone. If the rates cuts are anything to go by kalanick cares less if you get jailed bankrupt or both so far as you generate his safe rides fee


----------



## rtaatl

eloso said:


> Actually Geico's parent company is Berkshire Hathaway and they do provide limousine insurance.


Another reason is that limousine insurance comes with a lot of risk because you're transporting people, therefore the liability is much greater than transporting goods. Companies like Geico, Allstate, Nationwide, etc. don't want to take that chance. Can't say that I blame them. Allstate does have commercial policies, just not for limo companies...Progressive however does.


----------



## Suberman

I stand by my statements that Ubers insurance is at least as good or better than any commercial carrier. In most cases Ubers limits are higher and cover more.


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> I stand by my statements, *At The Risk Of Coming Across As An UberFOOL Or An UberShill,* that Ubers insurance is at least as good or better than any commercial carrier. In most cases Ubers limits are higher and cover more.


There!
Fixed It For You!


----------



## Tx rides

Suberman said:


> When a limo service or a "BlackCar" person buys insurance their first concern is the insurance rate so they buy the minimum insurance they can possibly get away with. So whatever policy they have is the bare minimum. The commercial insurance carrier they purchase from is usually a small no-name carrier you have never heard from operated out of a single floor in an odd office park out in a remote place of Pennsylvania. Super cheap operation. There are even times when a limo service will even let their insurance lapse because they dont have the cash.
> 
> In comparison, Uber under UberX's insurance policy is always there for you. You wont be letting the insurance policy lapse. In most cases, the insurance which UberX provides excedes what the state requires of a traditional limo service.
> 
> I see a lot of posts here complaining and wondering about the UberX insurance. Rest assured it is a better policy than you would purchase yourself and there is no insurance payment for you to worry about. If you are really concerned about than you should maintain a high quality health insurance policy which you should have in any event.
> 
> Here is a link to the UberX insurance. If you tried to purchase this policy yourself on the public market you will find its very expensive. Ask any insurance agent what most people buy and they would tell you that most people buy a policy with much lower limits than this one:
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance
> 
> I will admit that UberXs insurance policy may not cover every single thing, but neither does any car insurance policy. However, it as least as comprehensive or more comprehensive than most insurance policies and its not a policy which you would buy yourself. You would probably buy one with the minimum limits.


*WOW!!! *I had to pause before hitting Reply. That is wildly INACCURATE, and IRRESPONSIBLE advice! 

First of all, in nearly ANY major city you must register, and provide proof of commercial insurance. Many airports demand certificates. So the cheaters you are referring to are the gypsies, and they are not the norm.

Next, this Uber insurance is ONLY active when you have a fare, until the app-on kicks in for the states requiring it. (And has anyone heard if the fees will be increasing in those states?)
So accidents are ON YOU during that phase, and if you hit ME as an Uber driver, you are screwed, since at least 95% of the personal insurance policies out there will NOT cover you. 
In the event that you do get Uber comprehensive, I can attest to our commercial policy being far more comprehensive and lower deductibles.


----------



## Tx rides

Suberman said:


> In the civilized world of personal car insurance your rate is determined by how many tickets and accidents you get. The world of commercial auto insurance is quite different IMHO. Its a zoo.


Actually it is also based on your credit score.

BTW - We have had absolutely NO issues with our commercial carrier, which covers many all over Texas.


----------



## cybertec69

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> We are more congested in major cities like Chicago and NYC, you just have the outback and kangaroos.


----------



## Tx rides

Suberman said:


> Questions answered:
> 
> Would I buy an insurance policy without my name on it? Commercial insurance policies typically dont have your name on it unlike personal vehicle insurance. Ive worked at companies where I was provided a company car that I could take home and their insurance paperwork never had my name on it. Just because it doesnt have your personal name on it doesnt mean there is no insurance.
> 
> How about a policy without your car mentioned anywhere on the document? Same as previous answer. Most commercial policies dont mention the cars or the drivers.
> 
> You are right in that Uber can just delete your account at will. You are just an independent contractor and they dont have to use you. They dont need to provide a reason as to why they dont use you. They can just hit the delete button.
> 
> How much does Uber pay on hundreds of thousands of vehicles? I have no idea. Thats like how much does Coke, Pepsi and any other company which operates a huge fleet of vehicles pay. In this case, Uber doesnt operate a huge fleet. They only cover you for a very limited time which is when you accept a fare or have the app on.
> 
> Finally, Long time NYC, the small insurance companies which insure the TLC drivers pale in comparison to the service provided by a company like Geico. I wouldnt expect much from them even the Lancer.


Wow - again, wildly inaccurate. Limo commercial policies have all driver and vehicle information, they will even run the driver info themselves. Our policy is updated every time a driver or vehicle is added or removed. If you are talking about a company car, which is not used for professional transportation, that is a different coverage, much like a personal policy which covers your niece Jennifer driving it during her visit. If the employee is a regular driver of that vehicle, then they WOULD be added to the policy, just like a home resident who is added to personal, or the coverage could be challenged.


----------



## cybertec69

That is why like I have said in a few of my previous posts, that 80% of Uber drivers today in other cities not named NYC would not even be operating an Uber car, be it Uberx or Uber Black, because they would not be able to afford "commercial insurance, commercial registration, and all the fun things associated with operating a Taxi in NYC" the expenses associated with it, and add the costs of living in NYC would= no Uber for me.


----------



## observer

Suberman said:


> In the civilized world of personal car insurance your rate is determined by how many tickets and accidents you get. The world of commercial auto insurance is quite different IMHO. Its a zoo.


Please note capitalized "IMHO".

All posts on this forum are opinions. They are not all necessarily facts. Do your own research. YOUR future depends on it.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Suberman said:


> I stand by my statements that Ubers insurance is at least as good or better than any commercial carrier. In most cases Ubers limits are higher and cover more.


You're a shill and a liar. You have no standing on this forum. You never backed up your 2000 dollar claim a week in your other thread. Once you finally realize your true value as a human being, I recommend you attach some tubes from your exhaust pipe going into your back window nicely taped with the motor running, this way you can go out on the job and in Uber style and take out some cheap ass no tipping pax with you.


----------



## MiamiFlyer

@Suberman You forgot to say I'm not a lawyer again.

Uber's policy has ZERO coverage for you, the driver. Does not include and collision coverage. And somehow that is still better?


----------



## cybertec69

MiamiFlyer said:


> @Suberman You forgot to say I'm not a lawyer again.
> 
> Uber's policy has ZERO coverage for you, the driver. Does not include and collision coverage. And somehow that is still better?


Are you really surprised by this clown, I am not, as I know there is millions of idiots out there on this planet "low IQ", it will never change, if it wasn't for people like this Uber would have no chance in hell in" it's current state to operate".


----------



## MiamiFlyer

@cybertec69 Not surprised at all. He is a good writer though, and for that some might not be able to discern that he is totally off the mark despite all his years in the insurance industry. Just required to be called out.


----------



## UberHammer

If Suberman thinks it's good, that's all I need to know that it's not.


----------



## rtaatl

Tx rides said:


> Wow - again, wildly inaccurate. Limo commercial policies have all driver and vehicle information, they will even run the driver info themselves. Our policy is updated every time a driver or vehicle is added or removed. If you are talking about a company car, which is not used for professional transportation, that is a different coverage, much like a personal policy which covers your niece Jennifer driving it during her visit. If the employee is a regular driver of that vehicle, then they WOULD be added to the policy, just like a home resident who is added to personal, or the coverage could be challenged.


Very true...I am my own entity here in Georgia and my commercial insurance has my name and vehicle registration on it. The rate is based on my driving record, estimated use and value of the vehicle.


----------



## Suberman

I am a licensed adjuster with over 20 years experience. You guys are anti Uber trolls with no job. I am the real deal.


----------



## cybertec69

Suberman said:


> I am a licensed adjuster with over 20 years experience. You guys are anti Uber trolls with no job. I am the real deal.


Yes master, we must obey to your supremacy lol.


----------



## Suberman

Standing on the forum? Forum of trolls and hacks? What do I get for having standing? I get to sit around with the trolls getting fat off of wings making no cash for posting. Is that when I get my standing?


----------



## Tx rides

Suberman said:


> I am a licensed adjuster with over 20 years experience. You guys are anti Uber trolls with no job. I am the real deal.


Right - of course you are - and you know all about the commercial transportation industry, that is why you make a bogus claim that so many of us don't carry valid insurance.


----------



## MiamiFlyer

Suberman said:


> I am a licensed adjuster with over 20 years experience. You guys are anti Uber trolls with no job. I am the real deal.


A Real deal fellow Uber Driver! Welcome to the club buddy.


----------



## Suberman

Tx rides said:


> Right - of course you are - and you know all about the commercial transportation industry, that is why you make a bogus claim that so many of us don't carry valid insurance.


Its not bogus. Many limo services out there operate without insurance. They present a certificate of insurance and let it lapse. They will also purchase a minimum limits policy unlike Ubers policy which is not minimum limits. I should know being in the industry. I do have a license and a job unlike you.


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> Standing on the forum? Forum of trolls and hacks?


Yup the same forum where a shameless shill such as you can post garbage like this thread and your $2000/Wk in NJ thread.


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> I do have a license and a job unlike you.


And yet you sleep in your car and claim to be working around the clock to pull in 2K/Wk in NJ.
Okay, got it!


----------



## Suberman

chi1cabby said:


> Yup the same forum where a shameless shill such as you can post garbage like this thread and your $2000/Wk in NJ thread.


You have 1000s of anti Uber posts all over the internet and lots of aliases where the ip address goes back to you. We know you are not a cab driver.


----------



## Suberman

chi1cabby said:


> And yet you sleep in your car and claim to be working around the clock to pull in 2K/Wk in NJ.
> Okay, got it!


I work monster hours to support a family unlike you. The only thing that stops you from posting more is there is a 10 second limit. You are just a shameless troll.


----------



## MiamiFlyer

@Suberman And despite that job with 20 years in, you still have to supplement your income with .18/min and $1.20 mile.
How is that job going?


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> You have 1000s of anti Uber posts all over the internet and lots of aliases where the ip address goes back to you. *We* know you are not a cab driver.


Who is *"We"*?
Dozens of forum members know me personally. Can anyone vouch for you?


----------



## Suberman

Having a family is expensive and not easy. I dont pretend to live an easy lifestyle. Those with kids and other obligations know what I mean. I do what I have to to bring in the cash for my family. One day if you grow up you will know what I mean.


----------



## cybertec69

Suberman said:


> Having a family is expensive and not easy. I dont pretend to live an easy lifestyle. Those with kids and other obligations know what I mean. I do what I have to to bring in the cash for my family. One day if you grow up you will know what I mean.


Really you have a family "poor me" you have to support, we'll that was your choice, you wanted offspring you must produce for them, just like any creature on this planet, it still does justify the nonsense you post here,and you will be called on it.


----------



## Suberman

I dont post nonsense. You guys are young anti Uber kid who try to stop me from posting. I bet you are all just one person with multi aliases. Seems like you enjoy Florida a lot. We do have your ip addresses as we setup an ip trap. We know exactly who you are.


----------



## MiamiFlyer

hahaha...more empty threats of tracking me down via IP.
What exactly is the IP I am posting from now?
Why wait and hold me in suspense.
Why not come to my door now?


----------



## Suberman

MiamiFlyer said:


> hahaha...more empty threats of tracking me down via IP.
> What exactly is the IP I am posting from now?
> Why wait and hold me in suspense.
> Why not come to my door now?


Its called an ip trap plus there are some security vulnerabilities on this site where we can see the log.


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> We do have your ip addresses as we setup an ip trap. We know exactly who you are.


Is @uberpeople.net going to allow this clown to keep on posting garbage on this forum?
And when he's called out on it, he starts in-boxing insults to other members, and then starts making internet threats?


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> *We* do have your ip addresses as *we* setup an ip trap. We know exactly who you are.


Once again, who is *We?
Are you part of some forum troll team employed by Uber?
Or do you have Multiple Personality Disorder?
*


----------



## Suberman

What threats am I making? Reporting you for impersonating a cabbie?


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Suberman said:


> I dont post nonsense. You guys are young anti Uber kid who try to stop me from posting. I bet you are all just one person with multi aliases. Seems like you enjoy Florida a lot. We do have your ip addresses as we setup an ip trap. We know exactly who you are.


We are not stopping you from posting, we are calling you out on the bulls..t and lies that you spew. No normal driver would be talking your nonsense, hence you are a shill or troll.


----------



## Suberman

And we are not stopping you from posting and you wont stop us. You cant stop Uber. You waste your time here.


----------



## Tx rides

Suberman said:


> Its not bogus. Many limo services out there operate without insurance. They present a certificate of insurance and let it lapse. They will also purchase a minimum limits policy unlike Ubers policy which is not minimum limits. I should know being in the industry. I do have a license and a job unlike you.


Bull. You let it lapse, you can't renew. I own a Limo company , AND work FT in IT industry. I don't take this stuff lightly, and sure as hell won't give irresponsible advice to novice drivers who are trying to earn an honest living.


----------



## Suberman

You own a limo company and work a full time job in IT? I am a billionaire and a stand up comic not to mention a wwe star.


----------



## Tx rides

Suberman said:


> I dont post nonsense. You guys are young anti Uber kid who try to stop me from posting. I bet you are all just one person with multi aliases. Seems like you enjoy Florida a lot. We do have your ip addresses as we setup an ip trap. We know exactly who you are.


I think your neurotransmitters may be out of whack. I'd schedule a FUP appointment with your doc to be safe!!!!!


----------



## cybertec69

Suberman said:


> What threats am I making? Reporting you for impersonating a cabbie?


This just goes to show you are in serious need of help.


----------



## Suberman

Im not the one logging in under multiple aliases and trolling a forum.


----------



## MiamiFlyer

Suberman said:


> Seems like you enjoy Florida a lot.


That was some amazing IT work. I thought that my avatar of the entrance of the Brooklyn Bowl might fool you. But you didn't even fall for that its an image of the Las Vegas location of Brooklyn Bowl. Instead you tracked down my IP address. Kudos to you.

Or did you just look at the part where I publicly promote I live in South Florida and tell tales of my driving around Miami?

I'll be impressed when you post my last 3 IP addresses. I'll shut my mouth if you can tell me what toppings I just had on my pizza.



Suberman said:


> You own a limo company and work a full time job in IT? I am a billionaire and a stand up comic not to mention a wwe star.


Bad comic would be very believable with the trash posted here...but still, not a lawyer!


----------



## Suberman

Pizza and wings bad for you. Lots of water weight I can see from your Facebook page.


----------



## MiamiFlyer

Hahaha...I think you might have me confused for Sly.

Keep on guessing. 
Your guesses and threats are as empty as Travis's soul.


----------



## Suberman

Im not guessing when I say forum troll.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

SuperDuperUber said:


> You're a shill and a liar. You have no standing on this forum. You never backed up your 2000 dollar claim a week in your other thread. Once you finally realize your true value as a human being, I recommend you attach some tubes from your exhaust pipe going into your back window nicely taped with the motor running, this way you can go out on the job and in Uber style and take out some cheap ass no tipping pax with you.


That's a little harsh


----------



## UPModerator

Hello. People, people, people.

You cannot follow each other around the board in an ongoing battle. You are disrupting the content of this forum. Please don't make us remove the use of words like "shill" and "troll".

@Suberman and @chi1cabby, no more between the two of you.


----------



## Suberman

I agree, but I did not and do not follow anyone around the board especially Chi1cabby. I will not be following him/her or anyone else around the board. If I see him/her involved in a thread I will simply exit the thread and wont be responding to a thread because they are there. Thanks again.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Tx rides said:


> Bull. You let it lapse, you can't renew. I own a Limo company , AND work FT in IT industry. I don't take this stuff lightly, and sure as hell won't give irresponsible advice to novice drivers who are trying to earn an honest living.


You can't let your insurance lapse, the insurance company is obligated to report you to the DMV. 
And you're going to get fines long before renewal time. 
Though how the illegal aliens drive with no insurance in California is beyond me.


----------



## Tx rides

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You can't let your insurance lapse, the insurance company is obligated to report you to the DMV.
> And you're going to get fines long before renewal time.
> Though how the illegal aliens drive with no insurance in California is beyond me.


In some cases they operate under someone else's auth. Truth is : anyone can run gypsy for a while. Heck, that's what Uberx drivers have been doing. But they won't be very successful. That's why you hear about clunker limos which ruin someone's wedding day. However, they are still the exception, not the rule, regardless of the OPs claims :-(

Same with taxis. But the more people excuse lawless behavior, the worse it gets across the board. Uber cple rely eschewed ordinances designed to stop gypsies. Now they are experiencing the fallout of fostering that attitude. :-(


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Tx rides said:


> In some cases they operate under someone else's auth. Truth is : anyone can run gypsy for a while. Heck, that's what Uberx drivers have been doing. But they won't be very successful. That's why you hear about clunker limos which ruin someone's wedding day. However, they are still the exception, not the rule, regardless of the OPs claims :-(
> 
> Same with taxis. But the more people excuse lawless behavior, the worse it gets across the board. Uber cple rely eschewed ordinances designed to stop gypsies. Now they are experiencing the fallout of fostering that attitude. :-(


I worked for a fly by night limousine company in NYC for two days, Times Square Limousine.
One car I was driving had an expired registration. I didn't notice till the next day, which is why I quit after two days .
He was one of the guys who messed up someone's wedding.


----------



## Tx rides

Suberman said:


> You own a limo company and work a full time job in IT? I am a billionaire and a stand up comic not to mention a wwe star.


I own a limo company in Austin, I went back to work for a major IT company after a year+ away which I spent helping my husband scale out. If you are accustomed to people with nothing better to do than make up bios, you need to expand your horizons.


----------



## Tx rides

Suberman said:


> What threats am I making? Reporting you for impersonating a cabbie?


So....he's not a cabbie, no vested interest, just spends many hours discussing and informing others of transportation news...he is well versed in all the angles..and he just does this for fun? Wow! Maybe HE is the REAL lotto winner. I want some, @chi1cabby!!!!


----------



## Suberman

If we are all mature adults with impressive resumes than we should respect and understand the moderators remarks. Its their board, a board which you do not contribute to financially, and not your public forum. This isnt your house.

The moderator obviously doesnt want anyone being followed around and they want us to drop these personal attacks. If you love or hate Uber the expectation is respectful behavior in any event. Feel free to sound off, but respect the rules of the forum. The moderator has given their warning which means the next step is suspension.


----------



## MiamiFlyer

The man who takes the time to DM insults and start threads to personally attack people now wants to assist in Policing the board?


----------



## Suberman

Im not policing the board. I am not a moderator. However, I am simply pointing out the moderators observations. You said that you have all these qualifications and well educated therefore you should be respectful of whose house you are in. The moderator has told us he doesnt like whats going on in his house so we should respect that. Of course, you can keep going down the path you are going, but that does nothing to respect the moderators or the website.


----------



## Tx rides

Suberman said:


> Im not policing the board. I am not a moderator. However, I am simply pointing out the moderators observations. You said that you have all these qualifications and well educated therefore you should be respectful of whose house you are in. The moderator has told us he doesnt like whats going on in his house so we should respect that. Of course, you can keep going down the path you are going, but that does nothing to respect the moderators or the website.


I believe you have been the one hitting below the belt, accusing me of being unemployed, and chi1 of being a fake. All I did was call your advice irresponsible, and inaccurate. I fully respect the moderators, and I respect the uninformed drivers who seek guidance on this forum, and will do whatever I can to give advice or opinions based on verifiable facts.


----------



## DjTim

WOW - I'm late to this party. Better late then never amirite?


----------



## Suberman

I sometimes wonder how you guys respond within minutes of me posting. Its always the same usual aliases responding within minutes. Quite honestly, Im not going to sit here wasting my time figuring out why, but I have my suspicions. To be honest, I enjoy responding and seeing your replies and thus get some amusement from it. Keep in mind, this is all unpaid. Unpaid for you, unpaid for me. I know you are just fooling around on the board as am I. However, the moderator obviously wants it to stop so the game is now over. Its time to move on to either speak for or against Uber as your agenda dictates, but not to fight among each other. So I will respect the moderators decisions on these matters.


----------



## cybertec69

Suberman said:


> I sometimes wonder how you guys respond within minutes of me posting. Its always the same usual aliases responding within minutes. Quite honestly, Im not going to sit here wasting my time figuring out why, but I have my suspicions. To be honest, I enjoy responding and seeing your replies and thus get some amusement from it. Keep in mind, this is all unpaid. Unpaid for you, unpaid for me. I know you are just fooling around on the board as am I. However, the moderator obviously wants it to stop so the game is now over. Its time to move on to either speak for or against Uber as your agenda dictates, but not to fight among each other. So I will respect the moderators decisions on these matters.


You are still at it, give it a rest.


----------



## DjTim

cybertec69 said:


> You are still at it, give it a rest.


Some folks just don't know when to quit LOL


----------



## SuperDuperUber

The end


----------



## Lidman

Suberman said:


> And we are not stopping you from posting and you wont stop us. You cant stop Uber. You waste your time here.


 we don't have to stop uber, uber will eventually stop themselves


----------



## noober

Uber uses James River Insurance Company (804) 289-2700


----------



## Tommyo

op is full of bs - has no evidence and proves nothing.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Tommyo said:


> op is full of bs - has no evidence and proves nothing.


You're going to get him started again


----------

